# Grizzly tols



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Any of you guys had experience with Grizzly shop tools? I'm looking at buying a 8" joiner and a 19" band saw. It looks like Grizzly has the best feature to $$ ratio out there. The reviews I'v read also speak highly of their tools. I just havent ever had my hands on one. Any help or advice would be apriceated.

FB


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

I bought one of their 15" bandsaws back in February of this year. I love it, easy to set up and use. Well worth the money.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have one of the giant floor band saws. I love it. Do buy a real bandsaw blade though, from someone other than Grizzly. They provide a blade that is absolute garbage. I haven't purchased a new one yet, but the blade does a great disservice to the saw.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> I have one of the giant floor band saws. I love it. Do buy a real bandsaw blade though, from someone other than Grizzly. They provide a blade that is absolute garbage. I haven't purchased a new one yet, but the blade does a great disservice to the saw.


Salty..you might try the WoodSlicer blades. One of the guys here put me on to them and they are the BEST I have ever used...

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer-resaw-bandsaw-blades.aspx


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I bought their 14 inch band saw last year and it works great for me. Currently I have a 3/16 3TPI blade on it made by Olsen and sold by highland woodworking. I have been using it to cut anything with a curve and some tree branches up to 4 1/2 inch in diameter.

And...just last night I ordered a new *table saw* from Grizzly. Looking forward to some good times with that thing.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks I'm looking forward to getting some higher quality tools


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a floor stand drill press (14" I think), have seen a few of their other tools. Their tools may have a few rough edges, or ground surfaces a tad rougher than other brands, but seem to be good values.FWIW, the blade that came with my 14" Jet bandsaw was no trophy either.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That Woodslicer blade is all I ever use on my saw. Have used them for years and theybare superier in my opinion.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have the 6" jointer, 17" bandsaw, and the 3hp shaper. All have served me well for 5 years now.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I have the Grizzley 8" Helix cuttterhead jointer and really like it. Read some how to's on setting it up, I think I have a post around here somewhere where I fubbed up setting mine up and just barely kept my finger. Lost the fingerprint though.

'HINT: When the manual says plug it in to do a bump test, realize at this point the manual has not instructed you to install the safety guard or dust collection and you shouldn't be tempted to "take it for a test drive".
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=372726

I also have a Grizzly dust collector and the 15" planer that I later upgraded to the Shelix cutterhead model. I love that thing!

If you going to be resawing, you may want to make your own resaw sled. I have a few posts on here (woodworking forum) as well about it. Also, on youtube, check for makomikemyers and look at the resawing setup video. I got the concept from watching youtube videos and tweaked it for my specific machine and made it big enough to be useful for the larger things.





Also, You're more than welcome to drop by and check out what I have, how I use it, and ask me just about any question. I either know the answer, know where to find an answer or know who else would know.

Oh, and be prepared to have phun setting up your jointer. Rick at Woodcraft here in Houston let me borrow his long straight edge to setup mine. Once I got the beds coplanar, it was a beautiful thing!


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Mako Mike, I may take you up on that

FB


----------

